# How to prevent riders from slamming car doors



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

You guys know how to not let pax slam your doors when they exit from your car? give me your advice please


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Stay home and only travel with your family and friends


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Door and trunk slammers are an automatic one star. With Lyft you will never see those people again.

You can stop most of it by getting out and opening those doors and the trunk yourself.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Mention it when the pax asks how you like driving for uber/lyft, otherwise stay at home is a pretty good idea.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr Potato said:


> You guys know how to not let pax slam your doors when they exit from your car? give me your advice please


 Shoot them in the head before they exit your vehicle. I keep a pair of gloves, couple of blankets and cleaner sprayer just for those cases in the trunk.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Put flubber in the frame so it bounces back and hits them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a universal problem.

I sold literally thousands of passenger side doors to taxis from Mexico.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

What would Doyle do?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slamming-the-doors.8802/#post-104747


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> What would Doyle do?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/slamming-the-doors.8802/#post-104747


Weld the door shut and have pax climb out window.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not a big deal, especially on some prius, which is the only car you should uber with anyway


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

why these ****ers wanna slam the door?


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Because they disrespect other ppl property.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Phillyx said:


> Stay home and only travel with your family and friends


My 5yr old loves to shake my car on its chassis when she shuts the car door!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe they are used to a car with heavy doors..... 
wow...what the heck am I thinking.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> why these ****ers wanna slam the door?


Because to Uber, "ridesharing" means the driver is a the rider's *****!


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Always mentioning "please dont slam my doors when you exit" might just irritate riders so probably just having a sign will work better. Uber pax are crazy


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Mention it when the pax asks how you like driving for uber/lyft, otherwise stay at home is a pretty good idea.


Oh thanks so much. That is going to be ny number 1 answer, well for a test anyway. It might lead to more slamming.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Always mentioning "please dont slam my doors when you exit" might just irritate riders so probably just having a sign will work better. Uber pax are crazy


^^^
Make sure to put the sign up in seven languages.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> You guys know how to not let pax slam your doors when they exit from your car? give me your advice please


"Please exit the car on the curb side for your safety, and please close the door gently. Thank you."


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

"Please don't slam the door. I hate to ask and I'm sure you wouldn't but the last guy did"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> "Please exit the car on the curb side for your safety, and please close the door gently. Thank you."


^^^
Or to combine this with another thread, "Don't exit on the driver's side to prevent my door from becoming part of the bodywork of an Asian driver's car". 
I shouldn't have typed that but I'm in a mood right now. 
It's hailing in my neighborhood.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> "Please exit the car on the curb side for your safety, and please close the door gently. Thank you."


^^^
So they close it gently with their foot. 
Believe me, I've had it happen.


----------



## jennola (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> It's not a big deal, especially on some prius, which is the only car you should uber with anyway


Actually, its a very big deal. Coming from a family of mechanics and body shop owners...door slamming damages window motor and can put window off its track.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jennola said:


> Actually, its a very big deal. Coming from a family of mechanics and body shop owners...door slamming damages window motor and can put window off its track.


Not to mention the unnecessary wear and possible damage to latch components. I have a friend who is an inveterate door slammer. I think the habit comes from driving shitty domestic cars for so many years. And she has more problems with window regulators and door latches than anyone I know. When she rides in my car, I have taken to reaching across her and closing the passenger door myself. She thinks I'm being a gent. All I'm doing is protecting my car from damage and abuse.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got the opposite problem. My doors take a little extra oomph to close. Usually the pax notices they didn't close the door the first time and re-close it. But sometimes I've got to get out and walk around and close it myself.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> Stay home and only travel with your family and friends


hahahahahaa


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> Stay home and only travel with your family and friends


That would not work for me. My Brother-in-Law is the worst for slamming doors, unless it is his car, then he cusses anyone who lets the hatch close without holding it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jennola said:


> Actually, its a very big deal. Coming from a family of mechanics and body shop owners...door slamming damages window motor and can put window off its track.


^^^
Not only that, but if you've been listening to the news lately, sometimes doors are slammed so hard that the (admittedly defective) side air bags deploy. 
Also, as you've mentioned, these days the regulators and tracks are super light and not built to take any undue abuse, and especially slamming a door with the window down can really do some expensive damage to those little wimpy plastic bushings on the regulator and gears inside the motor.


----------



## AC Cameron (Sep 17, 2015)

lololololololol


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

jennola said:


> Actually, its a very big deal. Coming from a family of mechanics and body shop owners...door slamming damages window motor and can put window off its track.


WOW that's some SERIOUS slamming!

Andy


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Mr Potato said:


> You guys know how to not let pax slam your doors when they exit from your car? give me your advice please


I dont have doors. Took them off.

Thinking about cutting out seat belts as well.

Hope it helps


----------



## Uberduberdoodoo (Mar 28, 2016)

"SLAM" da da da, da da da, let the boys be boys.....


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

My problem is that most pax cant shut the door hard enough. I have a Jeep Wrangler. The doors themselves weigh pretty much nothing. It takes a little to shut them where as a typical car door weighs quite a bit and just a little bit will get it shut completely. I have to tell several to close the door again. Other wise, te damned Jeep will ding after every stop and start at lights and stop signs and the dome never goes out. 

Of all the vehicles Ive owned over the last 22 years of driving, ive never had a single window motor go bad, never had a window jump track, no bushing issues and not one broken window. Not sure what you guys are driving these days.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> My problem is that most pax cant shut the door hard enough.


I've got the same problem. I drive a PT Cruiser and it takes a good push to shut the back doors. Usually a pax will know when they don't get it shut and come back for a second try. But often enough I've got to get out and shut the door myself after the pax walks off.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

most pax are used to heavier doors, ie pickup trucks and suvs. this is why they slam the door. I'll mention it if they ask how's uber treating me, if not i'll still mention before getting to there destination.... "looks like we're almost there, do me a favor the doors are very light, try not to slam please" usually works for the most part


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

This is one of my HUGE pet peeves... I hate when people slam my doors.

My rear doors are very light and very short, ppl like to fling em open so the hit their limiters and bounce on the hinge and they like to slam it as though they are doors on a friggin' tank.

I'm gonna start 1 starring these ppl from now on...


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Nothing you can do. Pax will be pax.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate door slammers.... not so much with my assigned vehicle but with my personal cars. 
Another peeve I have is with people that close the door with the palm of their hand on the glass.


----------

